# Internet service ??



## allenpbrown (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to find Sattellite internet service for my class A.

So far I'v only found one place....they wanted 3-40000 for equip & installation + $$$ for Hughes Net ( BLAHH )

I have heard Nothing but bad reports about Hughes Net.

Any ideas ??

Thanks a lot,

Allen


----------



## Triple E (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Internet service ??

Have you talked with Version, AT@T or any of the cell service.  We use the Version Broad Band.


 :8ball:


----------



## CharlieS (Feb 11, 2010)

RE: Internet service ??

Hi Allen

I don't think too many folks use Satellite interned.

Here is one link on internet service - there was another but I can't seem to locate it at the moment..

http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=10890&posts=17&start=1

Charlie

Here it is...

http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=9640&posts=35&start=1


----------



## Shunpiker (Feb 24, 2010)

RE: Internet service ??

I use AT&T USB air card, with cradlepoint mbr 1000 router, so DW has access tooooo....


----------



## musikfans (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Internet service ??

We have a program on our cell phones that lets the phone act as a router for Internet service. No hook-ups, no extra equipment, just click a couple of things on my phone and ta-da, I have Internet for my laptop. Really easy, and it's included in my phone plan so it doesn't cost me extra! We use Sprint, but I think most of the carriers have a data plan that includes that service.


----------



## tattooturn (Jul 9, 2019)

Get https://AttHotSpot.com/ its 4g LTE Unlimited Hotspot Data for $60 a month. Super-fast 60+ mbps no slowing, no throttling, no caps, no contracts, all you can use with nationwide coverage. Its never failed me and if i need to i can not pay the bill for a month if im in the boons and just pay the next month when i need it. coverage is super good even in dead spots on hwy 41 in NM still get service when the phones don't.


----------



## martinoermando (Jun 27, 2020)

allenpbrown said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to find Sattellite internet service for my class A.
> 
> ...


I use AT&T USB air card, with cradlepoint mbr 1000 router, so DW has access tooooo....


----------

